# Abnormal droppings?



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday I noticed scooters poop was black. I believe it was his morning poop because it was big and it was in the spot where he sleeps. Can it be black because he didn't eat all night or because it was dry?? All the droppings before and after were normal looking.....except for the yellow ring around his poop. This has always been like this I think. I decided to put down the wax paper to see the urine part and it was a light pale yellow color. His diet consists of seeds, pretty bird pellets, rice, corn, peas, occasional fruit. He had some apple the night before the black poop appeared. I have pictures but I can't figure out how to enlarge them. I took them on my phone. I read the abnormal droppings thread but I'm still confused. the actual poop part looks normal. He is acting pretty normal, just nastier than usual.. He's molting. I'm waiting for a call back from the vet. She may not get back to me until the end of the week.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Pictures would definitely help. Have you tried uploading your pic using photo bucket? I think you can enlarge photos that way. It's good that you called the vet. Is there another vet you can try if this one is not getting back to you?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can just put it up like any other normal picture...I do that with phone pictures (they come out as thumbnails on here and when we click on them they get bigger) with no issue. A yellow ring doesn't sound good at all...could be something going on but we won't know til we see a picture.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*except for the yellow ring around his poop. This has always been like this I think. I decided to put down the wax paper to see the urine part and it was a light pale yellow color. *
----------------------------------------------

Sometimes a discoloration of the urine (watery part) can be a sign of dehydration. The yellow can also be pigments from bile from the liver, filtered from the kidneys.

I would suggest to take him off pellets for several days and see if the urine goes back to clear. He may be one of the less common birds that pellets can affect kidney function.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

The first one is on the wax paper and the second is dry on the paper towel.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

OK I took a photo with my regular camera.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you get a picture of the waxed paper with your regular camera? My first thought is that paper towels tend to leech color out of the fecal portion, and can create colored rings like that as the droppings dry. However, if you're noticing a change, then this very well might be something a vet should check out.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

His droppings have always looked like this from what I can remember. What worried me was when I saw the black dropping so I looked into it more. I threw out the wax paper already. I have the photo on my phone but can not enlarge it. I'll put down wax paper again to take another picture. 

Thank you all for the responses


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I got a picture of his dropping on wax paper. It kinda mixed up when it landed.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I downloaded your pix's so that I could crop and see them better. I will combine 2 into a collage and make notes on them and post in a little bit.

Ok....a few thoughts....how old is your Scooter? How much does he weight? Have you noticed any changes in weight? If you feel the keelbone what do you see? here is a link with illus and info on what to look for: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=17680

OK....just from what I am seeing Scooter needs *to see a vet as soon as you can* get him in. The droppings are an indication that something is going on with the liver and kidneys. I'll add notes on your pix's when I post them in a little bit.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I weighed scooter a few days ago and he was 74 grams. I JUST weighed him and he is 80 grams. Scooter hatched August 2010. Last time I took him to the vet (about 5 months ago) she said she would like to see him gain a little weight. His keelbone isnt as sharp as it used to be. I feel that he is finally at a healthy weight. What vet do you use? The vet i have been using for scooter is in Aventura and she's only there a few days a week. I only took him there for minor things and don't feel comfortable taking him for something serious.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Here are the avian vets in Miami:
Miami:
Don J. Harris, D.V.M. - Avian & Exotic Animal Medical Center
12125 S. Dixie Hwy., Miami, FL 33156 - Tel. (305) 234-2473
Thomas Goldsmith, D.V.M. - Dadeland Animal Hospital 
9495 Old South Dixie Highway Miami, FL 33156 Tel. 305-670-4401
William Chavez, D.V.M. - Avian and Exotic Vet
9495 Old South Dixie Hwy, Miami, FL 33156 - Tel. (305) 670-0611
Albert R. Iglesias D.V.M., AAV member and Antonio Longo d.v.m. - Tropical Park Animal Hospital 
2330 S.W. 67 Ave. Miami FL 33155 - Tel. 305-5534464


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....I made some notes on the Collage. Click for the larger view.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

I removed the pellets last night. The droppings with the ring around them are from last night during the night and the clear droppings on the wax paper are from this morning. So do you think this is still a serious matter? Or maybe they were just colored from the pellets?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I would keep Scooter off the pellets for awhile. It may be that his body can't handle the protein content....especially if you have seen a change this fast from last night. Or it could be this particular brand, and you might try another brand. if you see the same results, then he is a bird that should not be on a pelleted diet due to the sensitivity of his renal/kidney system.


So stop giving pellets for a few days, and if the urine remains clear then it is diet related. Try another brand pellet....if the urine gets discolored again, just do not feed pellets at all.


----------



## Marlie (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok. I will try to find a seed mix with no pellets at all. Last time I looked I found none anywhere. I will try a different natural brand of pellets and see how that goes. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

You are in Miami...phone any shops that sell bulk seed (meaning in a bin and you can measure and bag what you need) and ask if they have *non-vita* Higgins seed. It is a plain seed mix without the dyes, and excess fillers that are not really needed.

As to pellets go to PetsMart, they have the Zupreem brand. I've not had problems with their pellets. If switching brands and the yellow discoloration comes back then your particular bird can not handle any pellets, and has a very sensitive renal/kidney system. If so you will have to take care to read labels on the protein levels in foods. if you give eggs or any other foods that contain protiens then you might limit them to once a week.

In reviewing your pix's the yellow discoloration may have also been from dehydration, resulting from the pellets affecting the kidneys. Lets see what happens when you stop the current pellets, wait a few days and then give the new brand. I can also update your photo collage I made to cover this.

Also, since the urine is clear without the pellets I will later post some things you can do to help the kidneys, just in case they have slight damage from the diet.


----------

